# Electric 200 mph car



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

i guess the writer of that article knew literally nothing of electric car technology or the aptera.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Mehh, I've made that mistake a few times too. MPG and MPH are easy to confuse especially with G and H being right next to each other on the keyboard. Spell checker wouldn't catch it either so its up to the writer to proof read before publishing an article like this. Guess he/she rushed a little on this one.....

Well since there is not 200 mile per hour electric car to see here, I'll post something that comes close even if it doesn't exist anymore:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raLY9U-BaHE


----------



## The Toecutter (May 30, 2010)

A street conversion with twin WarP 9s, at least a Zilla 1k, a proper gearing system, and a custom steamlined body could do it, even with lead acid... look at "Phantom Sol" for inspiration. Land speed records with street legal EVs are ripe for the picking, given that the big boys with gigabucks to spend never did much(well, GM did 183 mph with a modified EV1, but it was not a street setup), and "Silent Thunder" has yet to be dethroned AFAIK.

I would not be surprised if someone with $100,000 to spend does this in the near future.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

How about 2 Kostovs, Zilla, and a bunch of Headway cells 
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/bmw-bi-moto-ev-project-28287p29.html


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

A regeared Tesla could do it. I'm trying for it at 1/10 the price!


The Toecutter said:


> A street conversion with twin WarP 9s, at least a Zilla 1k, a proper gearing system, and a custom steamlined body could do it, even with lead acid... look at "Phantom Sol" for inspiration. Land speed records with street legal EVs are ripe for the picking, given that the big boys with gigabucks to spend never did much(well, GM did 183 mph with a modified EV1, but it was not a street setup), and "Silent Thunder" has yet to be dethroned AFAIK.
> 
> I would not be surprised if someone with $100,000 to spend does this in the near future.


----------



## The Toecutter (May 30, 2010)

DavidDymaxion said:


> A regeared Tesla could do it. I'm trying for it at 1/10 the price!


It would need more than gearing; the Tesla's overall CdA is not sufficiently low enough that it could reach 200 mph with the power it has. Re-geared, it probably could reach 170, although not maintain it for very long before the motor overheated.

Now if they rebodied the Tesla as a streamliner(think "Opel Eco Speedster", with a 0.2 Cd, ~15 sq ft A, could reach 160 mph with only 112 brake horsepower, 94 mpg US on diesel), 200+ mph with the right gearing and 400 miles range at 70 mph with that pack would not be out of the question. Perhaps Tesla should think about a GT coupe model with very low drag... it's also the least expensive way to improve range.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Pull the mirrors off, smooth out the front end, cover the wheel openings, maybe stick a fast back panel on it. Might do it.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Whoops on my part, I meant to post that response in the forum where we were talking about doing 135 mph! I think a regeared Tesla could likely do 135 mph with only a gearing change, maybe even a change to a taller tire would be enough to do it. It would take extreme streamlining to get it to 200 mph.


The Toecutter said:


> It would need more than gearing; the Tesla's overall CdA is not sufficiently low enough that it could reach 200 mph with the power it has. Re-geared, it probably could reach 170, although not maintain it for very long before the motor overheated.
> 
> Now if they rebodied the Tesla as a streamliner(think "Opel Eco Speedster", with a 0.2 Cd, ~15 sq ft A, could reach 160 mph with only 112 brake horsepower, 94 mpg US on diesel), 200+ mph with the right gearing and 400 miles range at 70 mph with that pack would not be out of the question. Perhaps Tesla should think about a GT coupe model with very low drag... it's also the least expensive way to improve range.


----------



## The Toecutter (May 30, 2010)

Besides yourself David, do you know of anyone trying to make a street legal conversion that will set a world record?

200 mph is just begging to be breached by a street legal conversion. It wouldn't cost so much that someone upper middle class couldn't afford it without sponsorship, although it might be out of the price range of a typical hobbyist.

There are street legal conversions that supposedly exceed the unofficial record set by "Silent Thunder", but have never set any record on the salt flats. Otmar quoted his Porsche 914 as being capable of 140 mph, but that would also have been in top gear, and I believe he only has 2nd and 3rd gear in his transmission now, limiting it to 115. "Phantom Sol" can supposedly reach 140 mph as well. Victor Tikhonov's CRX, according to his simulation, should be able to reach 130 mph, and since he has an AC setup with a high continuous power rating he wouldn't even exceed the motor's rating while doing it, but I don't think he's ever tried to reach that speed! The "Maniac Mazda" could also supposedly hit 140 mph(quoted in a wired.com article), but again, it's gearing was not optimized for top speed. John Wayland's "Blue Meanie" is estimated to be able to exceed 130 mph, althouh John doesn't know for sure because the speedometer pegs at 100 mph.

Even a 72V conversion, with the right gearing, shouldn't have a problem reaching 90 mph, even though most are only capable of 50-60 mph because their gears are optimized for the ICE their setup replaced. Maintaining 90 mph in such a setup for more than a minute or two with golf cart parts would also risk exceeding the continuous specifications of the motor and controller.

David, I bet you're planning to upgrade your Porsche even further! 200 mph is ripe for the picking...


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm the only one I'm know about, but I'm hoping some other EVers will join the fun. It's a bit of a vicious circle -- electric conversions don't run, so there aren't classes, because there aren't classes, people don't run. I figure I'll try to kick off the effort to encourage other cars to join the fun.

200 mph I believe is very doable. The record setting gasser Pontiac Firebird (over 300 mph for a stock bodied car!) weighed something like 7000 or 8000 lbs! It needed the weight to get sufficient traction. With that kind of weight budget (weight doesn't hurt land speed as much as other motorsports), even lead acid should be able to push a Firebird over 200 mph.

You are right I'm planning further upgrades, I'm planning to run the car multiple years. 200 mph I think would require 2 motors and lithium in my small car, or a bigger car with literally tons of lead.


The Toecutter said:


> Besides yourself David, do you know of anyone trying to make a street legal conversion that will set a world record?
> 
> 200 mph is just begging to be breached by a street legal conversion. It wouldn't cost so much that someone upper middle class couldn't afford it without sponsorship, although it might be out of the price range of a typical hobbyist.
> 
> ...


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> How about 2 Kostovs, Zilla, and a bunch of Headway cells
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/bmw-bi-moto-ev-project-28287p29.html


Hmm, I don't think that a 26 year old car (older than me btw  ) has the aerodynamics for such high speeds. But if the powertrain would be integrated in a streamline salt falls racer, it would probably be pretty easy to reach 200 mph.

Top speed land records are not so popular over here so I really don't know anything about the cars they use on the salt falls. Do they buy the chassis and body or they build them from scratch?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> I'm the only one I'm know about, but I'm hoping some other EVers will join the fun.


Chill out David, you're not alone. But I gotta say, ain't too many of us  Yeah, I realize these DIY guys got real jobs and can't drag their EVs out to the salt desert for a fun loaded weekend in a place that looks like the surface of the moon. But there are a few of us idiots. I may be out there 2 times this season. I've done 150+ on 4 wheels and 166+ on 2 wheels, electrically. Well, not me personally. I am just the tuner. The good lookin' guy over there does the drivin' 

But I also share your hope that other EVers will join in.

major


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> Do they buy the chassis and body or they build them from scratch?


Hey Cro,

Peaked your interest? From what I can see, you bring it out, pass safety inspection (per rules) you can run it. They find some class to stick you in  The variety of vehicles out there is amazing. All mixed up. Wait in cue and run. Don't care if you got 2 wheels, 4 or 6 or whatever. Simple as that.

Bring it over and beat us 

major


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> Hmm, I don't think that a 26 year old car (older than me btw  ) has the aerodynamics for such high speeds.


Slap on an aero nose, cover the wheels, belly pan, you're all set


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> Hmm, I don't think that a 26 year old car (older than me btw  ) has the aerodynamics for such high speeds. But if the powertrain would be integrated in a streamline salt falls racer, it would probably be pretty easy to reach 200 mph.
> 
> Top speed land records are not so popular over here so I really don't know anything about the cars they use on the salt falls. Do they buy the chassis and body or they build them from scratch?


I beg to differ. My TA is an 86. It has a drag coefficient from the factory of .29 . If I lowered it I could get it down even further. There is even now an 86 TA built by the Germans by a company called Polly Motorsports. Their TA isn't that heavy and held the world record for a street car a few years back. It ran 256 mph I believe. I don't know about any other 26 year old car, but the TA definitely has the aero to do it.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm seriously considering it for the Inhaler - down the road. An aero roof, with slit windshield and fixed side "glass"; aero front clip, with full hood and airbrushed grille, etc; skinny wheels and tires. The chassis will be there, the battery pack should be there, I have the missing marbles to try it...

My only concern is my short wheelbase. 90 inches is not exactly salt friendly but, since the CG is pretty low, I make take the chance. This car is my short wheelbase inspiration. There have been some pretty quick 911s on the salt too, but I don't remember where I read about them.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Great discussion!

CroDriver: If you decide to go for very high speeds, be sure to do some research on your particular car, as some cars go unstable. I like to think that an autobahn bred machine is better than average, but don't know about BMWs.

Major: Please check your pm. Is your motorcycle entry street legal? Doesn't really matter for racing, but that's an interesting factoid to throw out in the bench racing discussions. Which 4 wheel electric vehicle was it that did 150 mph that you were involved in?

ToddsHotRods: I have seen plenty of short wheelbase vehicles on the Salt Flats, including 24 inch wheelbase bar stools and go karts.



DavidDymaxion said:


> I'm the only one I'm know about, but I'm hoping some other EVers will join the fun. ...
> 
> 
> The Toecutter said:
> ...


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

DavidDymaxion said:


> ...ToddsHotRods: I have seen plenty of short wheelbase vehicles on the Salt Flats, including 24 inch wheelbase bar stools and go karts.


I'm aware of that. Being there, and being there trying to post big numbers on a short wheelbase is two different things though.  I plan to hit the salt before I die, and 200mph is my goal. I was referring to chasing 200 on a short wb. It's been done, but it ain't simple. The MR2 was a little twitchy, from the report. They eventually put a pro driver in it to get the best numbers - someone who could keep it pointed straight.

Edit - I just re-read the story. They said it was initially very twitchy because they had removedthe rear anti-roll bar. With it re-installed they said it was much better, considering the swb. I'd try it.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

You see many production-based cars. The long, skinny cigar shaped cars are custom. Land speed is a very small segment of racing, so you see many custom solutions.


CroDriver said:


> ... Top speed land records are not so popular over here so I really don't know anything about the cars they use on the salt falls. Do they buy the chassis and body or they build them from scratch?


----------

